# tunable programmer for 1.8t



## ko4jetta (Feb 8, 2015)

i have a jetta gls 1.8t. it has a ko4 turbo with manual boost controller and cold air intake and front mount intercooler. i need to get it tuned and ive been searching for a tunable programer but cant find any. suggestions???


----------

